# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  HERO8 Black, action camera, GoPro Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - GoPro Inc.

Home page - gopro.com/gero8
gopro.com/cameras

HERO8 Black on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: Introducing HERO8 Black — Beyond next level

Premiered Oct 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 8 Black Review | Still king of action cameras

Oct 1, 2019




> The Hero8 Black is a solid step forward for GoPro thanks to a new design with an integrated mount, improved user interface, and even better image stabilization. Plus, a new mod system will open up additional creative storytelling tools that take the Hero8 Black beyond its role as an action camera.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 8 Black review

Oct 1, 2019




> Completely redesigned, the little action cam is smarter, smoother and ready for vlogging.


"GoPro Hero 8 Black could change the way you shoot video"
A clever redesign, great accessories and some smart new features and updates show why GoPro still owns the action-cam category.

by Joshua Goldman
October 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 8 review: Smooth just got smoother

Oct 1, 2019




> The Hero 8 isn’t foolproof, but it’s heading in that direction. The clever new design and the new UI make this the friendliest GoPro yet for newbies and experienced users alike. 
> 
> For me, I’m actually excited about using a GoPro again, in a more creative way. Rather than routinely using it in the same mode all the time. And that’s more important than ever, now that DJI is providing some much needed competition.

----------

